# Seeking entry level position for billing/coding job in Atlanta, GA



## bwalters

Hello. I have been looking for a position as a Medical Coder/Biller in the Atlanta, GA area but have been unable to find one. If you know of any openings please let me know by post it here on my thread or by sending me an email @ barbara.walters40@gmail.com. Thank you so much for any help you can give me.


----------



## medicalmind

*Job openings*

Indeed.com has a few job openings in ATLANTA


----------

